# size question on a cichlid



## rorypg633 (Aug 5, 2006)

i purchased two cichlids from a tank labled "assorted african dwarf cichlids". I have since learned through the kind help of others that these are usually of the psuedotropheus species. i was wondering how big they will get as they are only and inch or two now


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Okay seriously stop spamming, these questions can be asked in one thread.

The psuedotropheus sp. generally grow to 4.5 inches, and require a minimum tank size of 36 inches long. (50 Gallon plus is best)


----------



## rorypg633 (Aug 5, 2006)

Clerk said:


> Okay seriously stop spamming, these questions can be asked in one thread.
> 
> The psuedotropheus sp. generally grow to 4.5 inches, and require a minimum tank size of 36 inches long. (50 Gallon plus is best)


i'm not spamming...i was trying to post in the appropriate thread instead of a general one. by posting here i will most likely get advice from people who have a lot of experience with cichlids like yourself. by posting here i get a larger number of qualified people.

PS
stop freaking out about forum protocal, whats acceptable an whats not. it was an accident. calm down please, im not posting in 2 different threads just to piss you off clerk if thats what you think


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

I'd say the range for Pseudotropheus is about 4-6 inches full grown. Most of them get around 5 inches although depending on the species, some can get fairly large. They are aggressive Mbuna and should have atleast a 3ft tank at the very least, although I suggest a 4ft as minimum when they are full grown.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Can you post pictures of your fish or describe them? Some pseudotropheus species are fairly small (such as pseudotropheus demasoni which max out at 3" to 4"), while others get fairly large (such as pseudotropheus crabo can get upwards of 7"-8"). 

I know you mentioned they were labeled as "assorted african dwarf cichlids", however labels can be erroneous at times.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> usually of the psuedotropheus species.


 Not true. Red Zebra, Kenyii, etc. that used to be psuedotropheus are now metriaclima sp. The true pseudos stay small, but most of the assorted africans can get 12".


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

emc7 said:


> Not true. Red Zebra, Kenyii, etc. that used to be psuedotropheus are now metriaclima sp. The true pseudos stay small, but most of the assorted africans can get 12".


Where you heard this from, they are BS'ing you... Metriclima is just a name change, not a species change. Other than making hybrids, no one has done anything with the pseudo. 

Any Pseudos are normally 4-6 inches, males are usually the bigger of the sexes. I have an abnormally large male, who is almost 7 inches.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My bad, Loiselle say Zebras top off at 7". But I swear I've seen much bigger at the ACA shows. The fish that stayed in Psuedotropheus are in general smaller and less aggressive than the ones that moved. And assorted africans can include such monsters as Venustus, so alway know what you are buying and if it will fit in your tank.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Regardless, They do not belong in a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## rorypg633 (Aug 5, 2006)

Clerk said:


> Regardless, They do not belong in a 10 gallon tank.


well until they get any bigger, thats where they are staying.....


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

rorypg633 said:


> well until they get any bigger, thats where they are staying.....


Now, thats the type of reply thats going to get people annoyed. Its the wrong attitude. The fish will not grow at a healthy rate in that small tank. You need to get them a bigger tank or they will soon suffer health conditions and eventually die.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Give us a pic. What do you by 'dwarf cichlids'. I guess they could be kribs.


----------



## rorypg633 (Aug 5, 2006)

Gourami Swami said:


> Now, thats the type of reply thats going to get people annoyed. Its the wrong attitude. The fish will not grow at a healthy rate in that small tank. You need to get them a bigger tank or they will soon suffer health conditions and eventually die.


well when u have people pretty much telling you that you're an idiot, how else am i supposed to reply? i did my research and was told on these forums that i could keep dwarf cichlids in a 10 gallon and then switch them to something bigger....now i have them and im being told otherwise. i mean no offense and appreciate your help but i dont like being spoken down to and made feel stupid


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

What you have are _not _*dwarf cichlids*, they are from lake malawi.


Dwarf cichilds would be apistos, rams, or kribs.


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

If you purchased them in an assorted tank, they are far from being dwarf cichlids. 

If you don't get them in a bigger tank fast, you will have either a very lonley cichlid soon, or dead fish, because you won't move them now. Trust me here, they will grow incorrectly or eat each other. 

I made the mistake of putting 4 "Assorted Africans" in a 5 gallon tank. A week later, all were dead but one, and he died as soon as I moved him to a 30 gallon.


----------



## Triadtropz (Jun 26, 2007)

emc7 said:


> Not true. Red Zebra, Kenyii, etc. that used to be psuedotropheus are now metriaclima sp. The true pseudos stay small, but most of the assorted africans can get 12".


i've seen cobalts and reds get up to 14"...it's true at farms they get that big.:fun:


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Nobody called you stupid, but you ARENT listening to a thing anyone says. I suggest you start.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Clerk said:


> Regardless, They do not belong in a 10 gallon tank.





rorypg633 said:


> well until they get any bigger, thats where they are staying.....


They don't have to get much bigger before the 10gal becomes too small of a tank. Aggression can force a 10gal to become inadequate before size becomes an issue.

With mbuna, small tank + 2 mbuna + time = 1 mbuna. This can occur before the fish attain 3".

Even in a larger tank too few of them amplifies the aggressive capability of the dominant cichlid.

In any case, post some pics, let's see what type of cichlids they actually are.


----------

